# أسطوانه هتخليك مهندس تبريد وتكييف(طحن) أدخل واتفرج ومش هتخسر حاجه



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

أسطوانه هتخليك مهندس تبريد وتكييف(طحن) أدخل واتفرج ومش هتخسر حاجه
​الروابط المتاحة من الاسطوانه حاليا تورنت بسرعه عاليه جدا سرعه حوالي 40 كيلو بايت 
السيدر كتير وياريت يكتروا علشان الفايده

واللينك لتحميل التورنت

Download


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل أرجو وضعه على رابط أخر حتى أتمكن من رؤية الإسطوانة الطحن


----------



## احمدهارون (28 مارس 2011)

not working, any way thanks


----------



## محمد بحريه (28 مارس 2011)

وائل البرعى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل أرجو وضعه على رابط أخر حتى أتمكن من رؤية الإسطوانة الطحن


 

the banner below redirect you to the downloading file


----------



## gates (28 مارس 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## ibrahim1hj (28 مارس 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?fmrmdhjfd2y السلام عليكم هذا نفس الرابط الذي تصلون اليه بعد الضغط على download في المشاركة الأصلية للأخ الزميل صاحب المشاركة ,أشكرك أخي الكريم على المشاركة المفيدة و بعد اكتمال تحميل التورينت سأعود لك بأي ملاحظة حول الأسطوانة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على المجهود لاكن
اولا الرابط لايعمل 
ثانيا الاسطوانة مرفوعة من قبل في المنتدى 
وشكرا


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

الرابط يعمل + click in here to download


----------



## gates (29 مارس 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (30 مارس 2011)

ياريت ترفع الموضوع على موقع اخر


----------



## وائل البرعى (30 مارس 2011)

أخي الحبيب واضح ان الرابط يعمل عندك فقط لأني أرى كل الزملاء لا يعمل عندهم فنرجو منك وضعه على رابط أخر يعمل
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gates (30 مارس 2011)

الرابط يعمل أخي + click in here to download


----------



## ahmed new (30 مارس 2011)

أخي البرنامج تم تحميله و للأسف لم يتم تشغيله ولا تثبيته . ربما لان لي w7 
على كل حال النية كانت حسنة . شكرا جزييلا


----------



## gates (31 مارس 2011)

العفو أخي


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (1 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (4 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (5 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## علاء الغفير (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gates (6 أبريل 2011)

*العفو أخي*​


----------



## gates (7 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## abada cool (12 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## gates (16 أبريل 2011)

click in here


----------



## mohpop (16 أبريل 2011)

جازاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## صامدعامد (17 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gates (17 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (18 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## رائف رضوان أحمد (18 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين واخص بالذكر المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح التنبيه على كافة الأعضاء ضرورة انتقاء الألفاظ في الكتابة ولا داعي لكتابة الألفاظ العامية الدخيلة مثل ( طحن )


----------



## gates (19 أبريل 2011)

yes ils just


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الرابط يعمل وللتوضيح
ها الملف ملف تورنت والاخ الكريم قام برفعه على المديا فير
http://www.mediafire.com/?fmrmdhjfd2y
يحتاج ملف التورنت الى برنامج تحميل بالتورنت مثل bittorrent اوµTorrent 
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## gates (22 أبريل 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (23 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (24 أبريل 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (26 أبريل 2011)

ردودكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسام (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم رسومات مبسطة لدوائر كهرباء غرف تجميد


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسام (26 أبريل 2011)

الرجاء افادتى اريد رسوم دوائر كهربائيه غرف تبريد
وهل التايمر مثل تايمر الثلاجه النو فرست فى الدوائر الصغيره


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسام (26 أبريل 2011)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء اعطائى معلومات كافيه وو افيه عن الدوائر الكهرابيه فى غرف التجميد
وهل التايمر فى دائره التجميد الصغيره مثل تايمر الثلاجه النو فرست ؟ 
وجازاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلو مات


----------



## gates (27 أبريل 2011)

*العفو*​


----------



## semsema20101 (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عايزه انزل الاسطوانه بس عندي نزله علي هيئه ملف مش متعرف 
ياريت حد يفيدني هي بتنزل ازاي وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (28 أبريل 2011)

الملف يحتاج لبرنامج اسطوانه وهميه زي daemon tools
بعد ما يتم تسطيب البرنامج الايكونه هتكون في البرامج في البار اللي تحت جمب الساعه 
يتم عمل كليك يمين على الايكونه 
هيظهر ويندو يتم اختيار device 0 
وبعد كده هيفتح ويتدو تانيه نشوف الملف فين ونشغله. . ان شاء الله يشتغل


----------



## mkair82 (28 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا باشااااااااااااا


----------



## gates (16 يونيو 2011)

العفو


----------



## gates (17 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (18 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## nofal (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## مصطفي عطيه عبده (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## gates (20 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (21 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (23 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## قهرتني ضحكته (23 يونيو 2011)

آلرـــآآبط يعمل وميـه ميـه 


بـيضض آلله وجهك يآ بـآشـآ


----------



## gates (25 يونيو 2011)

welcome


----------



## gates (27 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (28 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (29 يونيو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ر.م علي (29 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا على كل حال


----------



## gates (30 يونيو 2011)

click in here to download


----------



## gates (2 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (4 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ع الموضوع القيم 

الرابط يعمل وأنا حملت الاسطوانه ولكن المشكلة عندي بالبرنامج 

هل هو ملف بوربينت أم ماذا ؟؟؟ 

وإذا كان كذلك أي إصدار لان برنامج البوربينت عندي فتح البرنامج ولكن طلع عندي خرابيش وطلاسم :80:

أرجو الرد .... تقبل مودتي .....


----------



## gates (4 يوليو 2011)

i do knwo,, but it makes with me


----------



## gates (6 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## مريم هاشم (6 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## gates (9 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## gates (20 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (21 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## gates (22 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gates (23 يوليو 2011)

you are welcome


----------



## gates (25 يوليو 2011)

*ردودكم بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## اسلام عمار (25 يوليو 2011)

مش عارف افتحة


----------



## gates (26 يوليو 2011)

good luck


----------



## ناصر حسان (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

how to download it ????????????????????????


----------



## gates (28 يوليو 2011)

click in here


----------

